# Tips for quick weight loss?



## rowdymorock (Apr 10, 2012)

Weight loss is major problem of many people and I would like to share some ways that you can do for loss your weight in easy way. 

You need to first make a solid diet plan and cut off all the junk foods and alcohol from your regular diet routine. 

Drink plenty of water in day, because it's very easy and recommended way from many fitness experts. 

Make yoga and exercise a habit and do it regularly. Walking is also recommended to loss your weight in effective way.

Stock your kitchen with green vegetables and fruits, green leafy vegetables are efficient in many ways even in weight loss also.


----------



## topcornermax (Apr 12, 2012)

basically watch what you eat and exercise regularly


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 12, 2012)

I always wondered which is better?







 or


----------



## racywill (Apr 13, 2012)

To lose weight quickly, you must do exercise as well as yoga and meditation regularly. Have a balanced diet. Drink plenty of water through out the day and eat fresh fruits and green vegetables. Avoid junk and fried foods. Drink green tea. You can also prefer walking, swimming and cycling. Get adequate sleep.


----------



## stuardd (Apr 19, 2012)

I think we must avoid skipping meals. Eating increases your matabolism, thus skipping meals can 'trick' your body into slowing down its metabolism in an attempt to conserve calories during a period it perceives as a situation where limited fuel is available and of course a lot of exercise.


----------



## craighood (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are some tips to lose weight quickly. You should always exercise and go for morning walk daily. Green tea is very helpful to make our body slim and reduce weight naturally. You should also join gym for better results.


----------



## Sidneysmith (Apr 20, 2012)

There are so many ways to reduce the weight like you can reduce the weight with the help of Green tea which are so beneficial for the health, you can use certain exercises like swimming,cycling and walking these all exercises are also best for the health to reduce quick weight.


----------



## rickwhite (Apr 30, 2012)

There are no way to loss weight quick. You should keep some patience to loss weight. You should do Exercise regularly at least for 6 months to loss weight. You should do healthy diet also.


----------



## ferryruno (May 15, 2012)

Overweight is really very dangerous for health. To reduce weight quickly, you should maintain a schedule. You should do exercise regularly. Take a proper diet and drink sufficient amount of water. You should eat more fresh fruits and green vegetables instead of junk and fried foods. Avoid to live in stressful moments as stress also leads to gain weight.


----------



## topcornermax (May 22, 2012)

make yourself throw up after meals


----------



## Deshaunn (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some weight loss tips.
1. Avoid all the junk food eat healthy  fresh fruits and vegetables.
2. Food Diary is a best idea i would try eating, just breakfast,  dinner, and maybe one snack somewhere in there.
3. Work out everyday:  Run or jogging on the treadmill, lift weights,swimming that kind of jazz.
Some good exercises:  Push ups, sit ups, crunches, lifting a medicine ball from your back to your head.


----------



## herbertgoodall (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't go for the advertisements like lose weight in two days or something like that. Weight loss is totally depends on you and your daily routine. So eat less calorie foods and do exercise regularly.


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 20, 2012)

herbertgoodall said:
			
		

> Don't go for the advertisements like lose weight in two days or something like that. Weight loss is totally depends on you and your daily routine. So eat less calorie foods and do exercise regularly.



All of the things that were said by you guys are really basic, give us some new one.


----------



## jacklemoniee (Dec 26, 2012)

Losing weight has so many things to be taken care. People who want to lose their weight should contact health experts and follow steps given by them. Make sure that you should not skip it even one day.


----------



## Peterson (Jan 10, 2013)

Exercise and balance diet are best practices for losing weight. Eat lesser amounts of food than usual. Avoid the intake of tea or coffee with sugar. Cardio are so good for burning fats of body.


----------



## victorgambill (Jan 23, 2013)

There are many things to do for weight loss. First of all, you should avoid high calorie foods and junk foods. In addition to that you should do exercise and try to drink green tea regularly.


----------



## MorganReidy (Feb 3, 2013)

Daily exercise or yoga is the best way to make our life healthy.
It is a naturally and safest option for losing weight instead of taking any slimming pills and medicines I think.


----------



## ewaanray (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with you that Yoga is one of the most popular as well as effective kind of way for loosing the weight.There are many Yoga centre and classes in the market where you can go and work out at there.


----------



## Bettie (Mar 19, 2013)

In my experience weight loss always requires lots of hard work. You have to exercise regularly and eat healthy over many weeks or even months, that is the only way that has ever worked for me, eventhough I have tried quite a few other products but never really got the results I was hoping.


----------



## Fleming (May 28, 2013)

Some good tips for the quick weight loss are: 
Regular cardio workouts in daily routine. 
Eating fruits and vegetables based diet rather than junk and fast foods. 
Play some sports. 
Drink green tea and fresh fruits juices in routine diet.


----------



## helinbert (May 30, 2013)

Trying doing cardio (walking, jogging, etc.) at least 20-30 minutes a day. Then try doing squats, jumping jacks, jumping rope or lunging. All of those moves tone legs! Try doing them at least once a day and be patient... sometimes it takes long! Also, keep up the good work on eating healthy. But hey, if you can't loose the weight stop worrying about it! Be thankful that you actually have legs instead of being a legless person, so why do you need to worry about having fat legs. Accpet your body the way it wants to be... with a little bit of extra fat or not. Don't go through all that crazy trouble.


----------



## lashunda5132 (May 31, 2013)

The best tips are:
Walking
Jogging
taking balanced diet in proper timing.


----------



## Williams5 (Jun 4, 2013)

I thinks cardio is the best way to loss weight because it is comparatively easy and it is excess in every single person. There are many cardio exercise like jogging, walking, running, cycling, etc.


----------



## healthweightloss (Jun 19, 2013)

If you burn 500 more calories than you eat every day for a week, you should lose about 1-2 pounds.

If you want to lose weight faster, you'll need to eat less and exercise more.

For instance, if you take in 1,050 to 1,200 calories a day, and exercise for one hour per day, you could lose 3-5 pounds in the first week, or more if you weigh more than 250 pounds. It's very important not to cut calories any further -- that's dangerous.


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2013)

Weight loss is a slow process, you have to make your choice to be healthier and fit through goo diet and exercise routine. Without these two you can't aspect fat loss. Eat preferably green veggies and drink more water. Avoid eating junk foods..


----------

